# Herping Pics



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 4, 2009)

We went to a wedding on the Wallagaraugh river over the cup week end.
Well, we actually got there Wednesday and got home Monday.
Between the wedding and assorted drinking sessions i got to revisit some of my fave spots and get some pics of the local animals.
Water dragons were common













black rock skink were curious and didnt seem to mind us being there while they ate ants.




A fatty




water skinks were active to




Sea eagle, this one came down and took a fish infront of me.
Twice in two days i missed the money shots..this was the best of a bad bunch.




More dragons, love the colours on these ones








Ill put up more pics later
Cheers


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 4, 2009)

That was a very nice Water Dragon. Gippsland are a nicely coloured animals and so different from those up this way.

Regards,
David


----------



## jinin (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea Gippsland's in my opinion have nicer colouring.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent photos. Those water dragons are awesome. Ive never seen a water dragon in the wild, but would love to. My wife tried to photograph a sea eagle swooping over the water taking food last autumn, but it was much harder for her than it looked!!!!
I live in Wangaratta in Victorias N.E. Where would be a good place for me to head to find water dragons? Ive heard the wonangatta river area has some is this correct?


----------



## James..94 (Nov 7, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## Adsell (Nov 7, 2009)

Gotta love G Falls. Its a shame there is not as many there as used to be. Any Copperheads along the stairs on the way down?
Ads


----------



## richardsc (Nov 7, 2009)

nice gippy pics baz,um the first pic of a black rock skink,looks like a dark water skink????????


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 7, 2009)

richardsc said:


> nice gippy pics baz,um the first pic of a black rock skink,looks like a dark water skink????????


Nup Richard, it's a black rock skink, just younger and brighter than the other one.
Adsell, never saw any copperheads on the stairs this time, but that would have made my day.
Only spent a few hours there on Monday.
i havnt been there for 20 years so it was good to get back and see some life 
Ive always liked to look of the gippsland water dragon.
Are they different in temperment compared to the Easterns?


----------



## Adsell (Nov 7, 2009)

Richard is right, first skink is definately a Water Skink
Ads


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah definatly water skink


----------

